# 72 deg.



## rb3 (Dec 31, 2003)

ok i did my usual water change a few days ago. i always unplug my heater while doing this becouse i have damaged 3 now. well this time my stupid ass forgot to plug it back in. put my hand in to fix a plant and it was so cold my nuts shrunk. 72 deg. what it said, probably for atleast a 24 hour period. i know p's are die hard, i just hope the temp gets back to 80+ before its too late.


----------



## CB3xCB3 (Mar 14, 2004)

haha no worries at all bro......my water temp in my tank sat on 70 for 2-4 days and my Ps didnt show any signs of stress at all...reason being was because i didnt have a good heater and i couldnt get it during the time i needed one but yeah theyll be ok


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Plug in the heater and they will be ok.


----------



## mr_rob_boto (Aug 31, 2003)

lol, same thing happened to me, I dont know what the temp on mine was, but my rhom didnt show any abnormal signs.


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

mine was unplugged for a day.temp went down to 54!they survived though.


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

alan said:


> mine was unplugged for a day.temp went down to 54!they survived though.


 54 degrees???!!! Thats cold as hell, how do you live like that? Unless they are in your garage, unfinished basement, or somethin like that...


----------



## BLACKDIAMONDRHOM (Mar 7, 2004)

Dude must be further north then Mn, lol


----------



## PsychoLes (Jan 8, 2004)

they'll be ok!


----------



## airtorey15 (Jun 15, 2003)

They should be fine!


----------



## Ramsus (Mar 22, 2004)

My red bellied piranhas will not die. They've been in to small of a tank, cold water, hot water, dirty as hell water, and they refuse to die.

I'm convinced that they cannot die.


----------



## BanditBrother (Nov 8, 2003)

Ramsus said:


> My red bellied piranhas will not die. They've been in to small of a tank, cold water, hot water, dirty as hell water, and they refuse to die.
> 
> I'm convinced that they cannot die.


 Sounds like u care alot bout ur Ps!!!!!


----------

